# Flathead fever....I hope they never find a cure!



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I had been planning all week to try for some flatheads on Sunday with a couple of guys. The weather forecast and the dark sky on Saturday was enough for me to cancel. However, I started reading OGF and it got my fever going again. The sky still looked suspect at 11PM, but I decided to get some goldfish just in case the weather broke.
Woke up around 2AM, I could see the moon, and decided to give it a shot. My first line was in the water by 3AM and I started to immediately to get some short slow runs. After about a half an hour of this, I finally pulled in a turtle. Those guys REALLY don't like people! I almost lost a finger getting the hook out of it's leg (who would have thought they could extend their neck that far). I decided to move upstream about a hundred yards to fish some faster current and hopefully get away from the turtles.
After only a few minutes I had a nice fast run. I could feel the turning of a channel cat in the current. Not what I was looking for (26? channel), but it was much better than a turtle!
Then NOTHING! Fought off sleep for an hour and a half thinking about how comfortable my bed would be. Then it happened.....a series of short runs on the clicker. I knew it was a flat before I even engaged the reel. It was too small to weigh but I would guess it at around 8LBS. Only a few minutes after getting the rod back into the water There was another series of short runs on the second rod. This was a much better fish and it had no intentions of leaving the river. I kept my cool and let the fish dictate the pace. My location did not give me much assistance as the entire shoreline is concrete about two feet above the water line, and at a 45 degree angle with a film of mud about 3 feet from the water. I finally got a hand in it's mouth and pulled it up on shore. Although I landed the fish, I have a feeling that he won in the end. I was exhausted! I struggled with getting the camera out, the batteries in my head lamp died, and the flathead really wanted to get back in the water, but I finally was able to get the timer to work and a few pics. It was a personal best at 23LBS. I finally made it to level two! I was too tired to bait the rod and just put it in the holder. I needed to set down!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

As soon as my butt hit the concrete, there was yet another series of short powerful runs on the other rod. There was a split second there were I was hoping that it was just the current, but I got up and the fight was on! This fish did not want to come off the bottom,and I was not having much luck getting him to pay me a visit. I timidly increased the drag because I could not move the fish. It took some time but inch by inch I was gaining on the fish. I finally struggled to get a hand in his mouth and pull him up the concrete. My personal best was broken again last night. I was a little disappointed that the fish was only 28LBS (really wanted to make it to level three). I guess that it was just fatigue, but that extra five pounds felt like much more! I usually try to get a few pics for insurance, but I only had the energy to take one of this final fish. Note the sweat soaked shirt in the pics, yea I got the fever BAD!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You the man, nice fish!..I found a cure for the fever, go several monthes without catching one and it goes away!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going on two very nice flatties, Mark  I'm guessing the GMR??? THE CATKING !!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rooster

Congrats on the big flats!

I am sorry to report there is no cure for flathead fever. Just remember old catmen never die-----they just smell that way  

I recommend your next purchase be a BIG landing net  
If your hooks are as sharp as mine landing a big flathead could involve a game of who has whom!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Those are some really nice flatheads! Keep up the good work...


----------

